# Clubs North West



## hand grenade (Dec 20, 2009)

HI Guys, just a quck question. Does anyone recomend a club in the northwest for all round mma, i want to progress my skill and ability in the new year for competition. Thanks for your feed back.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Predators and SBG are both in Manchester mate


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 28, 2009)

Manchesters a big place where abouts are ya?


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

golden glory in st helens


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

wolfslair,

next generation, mma academy (liverpool)

Wirral mma (wirral)


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Depends where in manchester you wanna train...

Predators (near men arena)

Predators (middleton & bury)

Salford Fight Factory

SBG


----------



## Mandy (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi

I run a MMA club in Congleton Cheshire with my partner, we're open 5 nights a week, is this too far to travel? let me know if you want any more info.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 28, 2009)

Where in Congleton? I aint too far


----------

